# Partite delle italiane in Europa League. 26 Febbraio 2015.Tv Premium



## admin (24 Febbraio 2015)

Giovedì 26 Febbraio 2015 si disputeranno le gare di ritorno dei sedicesimi di finale di Europa League. Cinque, i club italiani impegnati.

Ecco, di seguito, il programma delle partite:


Ore 19: Fiorentina - Tottenhan (andata 1-1)

Ore 19: Inter - Celtic (andata 3-3)

Ore 21:05 Feyenoord - Roma (andata 1-1)

Ore 21:05 Napoli - Trabzonspor (andata 4-0) 

Ore 21:05 Athletic - Torino (andata 2-2)


Tutte le partite saranno trasmesse in tv, in diretta ed in esclusiva su Mediaset Premium.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Febbraio 2015)

il torino non gioca?


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2015)

up


----------



## Gianni23 (26 Febbraio 2015)

Questa partita di el è un bel crocevia per la Roma. Dopo che sono usciti dalla coppa italia e dopo che hanno visto la juve allontanarsi sempre di più, se dovessero uscire stasera sarebbe un colpo durissimo e secondo me dovrebbero cominciare a temere per il secondo posto in campionato. Al contrario, una vittoria stasera e magari una con la Juve potrebbe rilanciarli alla grande.


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Febbraio 2015)

La Roma nel giro di 4 giorni sarà fuori da tutto e a pari punti col Napoli.
L'Inter si qualifica, ovviamente anche il Napoli.
Per me anche se a fatica ce la fa anche la Fiorentina.
Il Toro uscirà con onore, mentre mi aspetto un pareggio senza gol tra Feyenoord e Roma.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Febbraio 2015)

Inter - Celtic: 26 Febbraio 2015 ore 19:00. Mediaset Premium.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2015)

Uscirà solo il Torino aime.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2015)

Goal clamoroso divorato dal Tottenham.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2015)

Gol Gomez


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2015)

Ma cosa ha sbagliato sto Salahddino?


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2015)

Gran giocata di Gomez.. gol Salahdinno


----------



## Hammer (26 Febbraio 2015)

Salam


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2015)

Comunque incredibile che la Roma, non ha voluto prendere questo, che sta facendo la differenza nella fiore da due mesi per prendere Ibarbo rotfl


----------



## Frikez (26 Febbraio 2015)

Comunque se le italiane non avessero snobbato per anni l'EL considerandola una competizione inutile a quest'ora non avremo perso un posto in Champions..alla fine il livello medio delle tedesche, inglesi e pure spagnole non è assolutamente superiore alle nostre, la differenza la fanno ovviamente le superpotenze come Bayern, Chelsea, Real e Barca.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Febbraio 2015)

Bravissima la Fiorentina, ottima. Avevo pronosticato l'uscita loro con quella del Torino, mi correggo, confermo l'uscita del Torino e sostituisco i viola con la Roma.


----------



## Frikez (26 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bravissima la Fiorentina, ottima. Avevo pronosticato l'uscita loro con quella del Torino, mi correggo, confermo l'uscita del Torino e sostituisco i viola con la Roma.



Esce il Napoli


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2015)

*Fiorentina vince 2-0 e passa agli ottavi*


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2015)

Non sopporto la Fiorentina ma complimenti a loro.


----------



## juventino (26 Febbraio 2015)

La Fiorentina in due anni di Europa League ha perso solo contro la Juventus, personalmente non sono affatto stupito.


----------



## Tobi (26 Febbraio 2015)

Speriamo passino anche Toro e Roma.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque incredibile che la Roma, non ha voluto prendere questo, che sta facendo la differenza nella fiore da due mesi per prendere Ibarbo rotfl



Quoto, anche se non so se la Fiorentina ha un diritto di riscatto o solo prestito.



Tobi ha scritto:


> Speriamo passino anche Toro e Roma.




La Roma per me passa il Torino invece no di sicuro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2015)

Quagliaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 1-0 Torino


----------



## Frikez (26 Febbraio 2015)

L'unico che aveva previsto, come molto anticipo rispetto agli altri, un impatto del genere da parte di Salah è stato [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION]


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2015)

1-0 Napoli De Guzman


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Febbraio 2015)

De rossi sta picchiando per benino quelli del feyernoord, dovrebbe essere già fuori per doppio giallo


----------



## BB7 (26 Febbraio 2015)

Roma a dir poco imbarazzante. Penosi


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2015)

La Roma è davvero scandalosa come si fa a non passare contro sta squadra ridicola?

Zanigata da esonero


----------



## Pivellino (26 Febbraio 2015)

Che ne dica qualcuno Montella è tutto fuorché un cattivo tecnico.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2015)

1-1 Ciao Toro  abbiamo dominato e niente va beh.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2015)

Finita per il Torino.. si sapeva, hanno sbagliato la partita dell'andata


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2015)

Maxi


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2015)

1-0 Roma Ljaicic


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Febbraio 2015)

Pazzesco il Torino, se beccano il pareggio si va ai supplementari. Sia mai che facciano anche il terzo, si qualificano.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2015)

Che?? Il Torino sta vincendo? Ma che diamine succede


----------



## davoreb (26 Febbraio 2015)

Per ora tutte le italiane qualificate!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Febbraio 2015)

al momento passerebbero tutte le italiane, sarebbe bello... 
ma vedrete che il Feyenoord rimonta


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> .



Devi lasciare il tuo commento che porti bene  a parte gli scherzi la vedo dura ma comunque usciremo a testa alta.


----------



## Frikez (26 Febbraio 2015)

Il Toro  

Adamo


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che?? Il Torino sta vincendo? Ma che diamine succede



 mi fate paura voi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Febbraio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Devi lasciare il tuo commento che porti bene  a parte gli scherzi la vedo dura ma comunque usciremo a testa alta.


 Splendidi colpisce sempre


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> al momento passerebbero tutte le italiane, sarebbe bello...
> ma vedrete che il Feyenoord rimonta



Anche secondo me.. se non rimontano, la Roma sarà comunque squalificata visto che i tifosi stanno facendo un macello.. avete visto la banana gigante? 

Finisce 3-2 per l'Altetic Balboa..


----------



## Tobi (26 Febbraio 2015)

Dai Toro!!


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Febbraio 2015)

Hai capito il torino..!

La roma segna dopo un primo tempo veramente brutto, ma comunque si intravede la differenza qualitativa tra le due squadre nonostante la pioggia e il feyernoord che sul piano fisico mi sembra messo bene


PS. discreto primo tempo di Clasie



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me.. se non rimontano, la Roma sarà comunque squalificata visto che i tifosi stanno facendo un macello.. avete visto la banana gigante?
> 
> Finisce 3-2 per l'Altetic Balboa..


se non ho capito male la banana l'hanno tirata i tifosi del feyernoord. 
Pure i vari oggetti lanciati in campo dopo il goal di ljajic credo li abbiano tirati gli olandesi


----------



## iceman. (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me.. se non rimontano, la Roma sarà comunque squalificata visto che i tifosi stanno facendo un macello.. avete visto la banana gigante?
> 
> Finisce 3-2 per l'Altetic Balboa..



Ma la banana gigante è stata lanciata da quelli del feyenoord


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me.. se non rimontano, la Roma sarà comunque squalificata visto che i tifosi stanno facendo un macello.. avete visto la banana gigante?
> 
> Finisce 3-2 per l'Altetic Balboa..



Ma la banana è stata lanciata dal feyenoord  comunque si


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2015)

Niente non ci siamo più e siamo solo al 54...


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2015)

feyenoord in 10 la Roma si qualifica esce solo il Torino.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2015)

Finita 2-2 Atletico va beh amen.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2015)

Che animali questi del Farnyernood..


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2015)

Ma i tifosi del Feyenoord sono umani?


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2015)

Maaaatteooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ora calma ragazzi calma.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Febbraio 2015)

Toroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2015)

Olandesi imbecilli.


----------



## juventino (26 Febbraio 2015)

Vergognoso non dare il 3-0 alla Roma.


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Febbraio 2015)

che battaglia bilbao-torino


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Febbraio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Vergognoso non dare il 3-0 alla Roma.


quotone

la uefa parla sempre di rispetto etc...
se si vuole dare l'esempio chiaro e forte bisogna immediatamente dare lo 0-3 agli avversari, altrimenti questi episodi si ripeteranno sempre


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Vergognoso non dare il 3-0 alla Roma.



...se fosse accaduto in Italia ci avrebbero già crocifisso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Vergognoso non dare il 3-0 alla Roma.



Se non gli danno 3-0 a tavolino la uefa parole parole parole parlano di rispetto con spot ecc.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Febbraio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...se fosse accaduto in Italia ci avrebbero già crocifisso.



questi già tiran oggetti... pure ai loro calciatori


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Febbraio 2015)

Ricomincia a momenti


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ricomincia a momenti



..l'arbitro ha avvisato che al primo lancio di oggetti sospende....


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2015)

Se fossi nei tifosi della Roma sinceramente avrei paura.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2015)

Si sono fatti pareggiare in superiorità numerica, 1-1 devono vincere per forza anche per sti "tifosi" dai dai Roma. Totti  per lui pero godo.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2015)

La Rometta


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Se fossi nei tifosi della Roma sinceramente avrei paura.





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Si sono fatti pareggiare in superiorità numerica.




...mi sa che si fanno fregare ....


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Febbraio 2015)

Manolas che ha combinato...


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2015)

Ma come si fa ad andare in giro con De Rossi?


----------



## BB7 (26 Febbraio 2015)

Dovrebbero nascondersi e basta i romanisti. In 10 questi segnano così


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Febbraio 2015)

che razza di dormita della roma


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2015)

2-1 Gervinho è fatta.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2015)

Martinez cosa ha sbagliato.. finisce che costa caro


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2015)

1-2 Roma


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Febbraio 2015)

Grandissimo assist di Torosidis


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Febbraio 2015)

roma agli ottavi


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> 2-1 Gervinho è fatta.



...aspettiamo .... comunque mi sa che la gara verrà sospesa definitivamente...


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2015)

Ma quando sospende la partita quell'asino dell'arbitro?


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...aspettiamo .... comunque mi sa che la gara verrà sospesa definitivamente...



Si se continuano cosi, hanno lanciato di nuovo qualcosa  .


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Si se continuano cosi, hanno lanciato di nuovo qualcosa  .



...e continuano ...la gara andrebbe sospesa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2015)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Torino mio  dedicato a tutti quelli che ci davano per meteora  ooo torooo ooo torooo torooo


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Febbraio 2015)

Roma stracotta, i gobbi li asfaltano


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2015)

Difesa della Roma da brividi....


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2015)

Impresa pazzesca del Toro e di Ventura. Incredibile. Avrei voluto vedere Inzaghi sulla panchina del Torino, stasera.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Roma stracotta, i gobbi li asfaltano



....sarà una vera esecuzione, Tevez ne farà 3.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2015)

Pazzesco il Torino.. un applauso. Complimenti


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Impresa pazzesca del Toro e di Ventura. Incredibile. Avrei voluto vedere Inzaghi sulla panchina del Torino, stasera.



Il Toro non perde da tipo 11 partite..


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2015)

Grande impresa del Toro, finalmente in EL si intravede qualcosa di buono.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Impresa pazzesca del Toro e di Ventura. Incredibile. Avrei voluto vedere Inzaghi sulla panchina del Torino, stasera.



Ventura è un allenatore ....


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sono stra felice, siamo la prima squadra tra l'altro che vince laggiu, sono contenta c'erano poche possibilità e ci siamo riusciti, i tifosi granata meritano di gioire cosi stiamo facendo il massimo godiamoci questa bellissima esperienza in coppa .


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Febbraio 2015)

A Torino devono fare una statua a Ventura. Allenatore estremamente sottovalutato.
Sta compiendo un miracolo sportivo. La squadra ha perso molti dei pezzi pregiati dell'anno scorso, ma in campionato si trova nelle stesse posizioni e in Europa League, nonostante non ci dovesse partecipare, si ritrova ora agli ottavi. Sarei davvero contentissimo se andasse avanti ancora un turno.
Grandissimo Toro! In generale il doppio confronto è stato il più spettacolare.


----------



## Jaqen (26 Febbraio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Torino mio  dedicato a tutti quelli che ci davano per meteora  ooo torooo ooo torooo torooo



Quindi dedicato anche a te stessa? 

Grande Toro!!


----------



## davoreb (26 Febbraio 2015)

Impresa del Torino ma anche della fiorentina che buttano fuori una spagnola ed un inglese... Questa settimana 6 vittorie per le italiane!


----------



## sanguegranata (26 Febbraio 2015)

ragazzi che sofferenza!!!!
sono felice


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Febbraio 2015)

Ora speriamo che il sorteggio non incroci le italiane


----------



## Renegade (26 Febbraio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Sono stra felice, siamo la prima squadra tra l'altro che vince laggiu, sono contenta c'erano poche possibilità e ci siamo riusciti, i tifosi granata meritano di gioire cosi stiamo facendo il massimo godiamoci questa bellissima esperienza in coppa .



E aggiungo pure: grande Maxi Lopez, qui si continua ad esaltare Pazzini invece.

Comunque tutte le italiane agli ottavi. Ora sono convinto che le metteranno contro, sicurissimo. Dovessi fare un pronostico comunque direi che questa EL la vince Benitez, è la sua competizione.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ora speriamo che il sorteggio non incroci le italiane



Se possono incrociarsi .....con 5 squadre su 16 è difficile che non ne capiti nessuno...


----------



## sanguegranata (26 Febbraio 2015)

ragazzi che sofferenza!!!!
sono felice


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Quindi dedicato anche a te stessa?
> 
> Grande Toro!!



ahahahah si  nei gironi ci credevo ma non pensavo di passare contro l'Atletic figuriamoci dopo il 2-2



sanguegranata ha scritto:


> ragazzi che sofferenza!!!!
> sono felice



Grande Forza Torino


----------



## davoreb (26 Febbraio 2015)

Cmq Roma scandalosa, a tratti mi sembra di guardare il Milan.


----------



## sanguegranata (26 Febbraio 2015)

voi siete i tifosi + obiettivi che conosca. 
vi dico una cosa, sono andato su superga e fra le tante bandiere l'unica non granata era del milan


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Febbraio 2015)

contenta per le italiane. 

finalmente si è smesso di snobbare questa coppa, impegnandosi un po' le nostre squadre possono farsi strada fino alla fine.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2015)

sanguegranata ha scritto:


> voi siete i tifosi + obiettivi che conosca.
> vi dico una cosa, sono andato su superga e fra le tante bandiere l'unica non granata era del milan



.....onore sempre al GRANDE TORINO


----------



## Tobi (26 Febbraio 2015)

sanguegranata ha scritto:


> voi siete i tifosi + obiettivi che conosca.
> vi dico una cosa, sono andato su superga e fra le tante bandiere l'unica non granata era del milan



Ma ci mancherebbe pure, il Toro è una squadra che trasmette grinta, cuore, attaccamento alla maglia, voglia di migliorare sempre. La qualificazione di stasera puo soltanto fare piacere.
Anzi ti dirò sarebbe una cosa stupenda se riusciste a vincere l'El, nonostante ci siano squadre piu attrezzate


----------



## juventino (26 Febbraio 2015)

Giu il cappello per il Toro. Una grandissima impresa.


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Febbraio 2015)

sanguegranata ha scritto:


> voi siete i tifosi + obiettivi che conosca.
> vi dico una cosa, sono andato su superga e fra le tante bandiere l'unica non granata era del milan



Ho sempre avuto molta simpatia per il Toro e ho sempre ammirato la passione del popolo granata.
Sarebbe bello se riusciste ad andare avanti almeno un turno (difficile possiate vincere la Coppa ma sarebbe stupendo).
In questa Europa League faccio il tifo per voi, senz'ombra di dubbio 
La vostra prossima avversaria per me sarà italiana, dico Roma o Fiorentina.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E aggiungo pure: grande Maxi Lopez, qui si continua ad esaltare Pazzini invece.
> 
> Comunque tutte le italiane agli ottavi. Ora sono convinto che le metteranno contro, sicurissimo. Dovessi fare un pronostico comunque direi che questa EL la vince Benitez, è la sua competizione.



Infatti a me è dispiaciuto che non lo riscattammo all'epoca. Ha fatto abbastanza bene da noi.


----------



## aleslash (26 Febbraio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Infatti a me è dispiaciuto che non lo riscattammo all'epoca. Ha fatto abbastanza bene da noi.



Quoto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Febbraio 2015)

Bellissima serata per il Calcio Italiano. Tutte e 5 riescono a qualificarsi agli ottavi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Febbraio 2015)

sanguegranata ha scritto:


> voi siete i tifosi + obiettivi che conosca.
> vi dico una cosa, sono andato su superga e fra le tante bandiere l'unica non granata era del milan



Grazie.

Come dice Blu71, sempre onore al Grande Torino di Capitan Valentino.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Febbraio 2015)

Se non sbaglio siamo l'unica nazione con tutte le squadre ancora in corsa in Europa. Ottimo per il Ranking.



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Infatti a me è dispiaciuto che non lo riscattammo all'epoca. Ha fatto abbastanza bene da noi.


Bah, Maxi Lopez può fare bene in squadre come Toro, Catania, ecc. e non dico per il livello tecnico, ma per il peso della maglia. Tra l'altro da noi arrivo dopo che sfumò Tevez, quindi immagina che peso...
E comunque alla fine della fiera ha azzeccato una stagione a Catania, per il resto ha inanellato tipo 4 anni di campionati mediocri. Non è niente di che, imho, e segna pochissimo.

PS: Grandissimo Torino, una piazza che si merita questa vittoria.


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2015)

sanguegranata ha scritto:


> ragazzi che sofferenza!!!!
> sono felice



Per tutto quello che avete sofferto da tifosi, e per il blasone storico della squadra per cui tifate, meritate altre mille serate come questa!


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Febbraio 2015)

il torino ha fatto un'impresa epica, che partita!!


----------



## hiei87 (26 Febbraio 2015)

Mi fa piacere per tutte le italiane, sono contentissimo per il Toro! Impresa d'altri tempi, che solo squadre dal blasone, l'orgoglio e il cuore del Torino possono ancora regalarci.


----------



## Marchisio89 (26 Febbraio 2015)

Il Toro che va a vincere a Bilbao non me l'aspettavo, bravi.
Contento per Quagliarella.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Febbraio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ho sempre avuto molta simpatia per il Toro e ho sempre ammirato la passione del popolo granata.
> Sarebbe bello se riusciste ad andare avanti almeno un turno (difficile possiate vincere la Coppa ma sarebbe stupendo).
> In questa Europa League faccio il tifo per voi, senz'ombra di dubbio *
> La vostra prossima avversaria per me sarà italiana, dico Roma o Fiorentina*.



Già si possono scontrare squadre dello stesso Stato?


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Febbraio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Già si possono scontrare squadre dello stesso Stato?



Sì. Dagli ottavi si possono incontrare.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Febbraio 2015)

E alla fine bottino pieno. Ottimo.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per tutto quello che avete sofferto da tifosi, e per il blasone storico della squadra per cui tifate, meritate altre mille serate come questa!


.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Febbraio 2015)

Contentissimo per il Toro!


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Febbraio 2015)

*UEFA COUNTRY RANKING 2015, com'è cambiato da due settimane fa ad oggi 

**SPAGNA 92.856 +1.571 = 94.427
INGHILTERRA 78.677 +1.000 = 79.677
GERMANIA 76.415 +0.714 = 77.129
ITALIA 62.343 +3.000 = 65.343
PORTOGALLO 60.382 +0.167 = 60.549
FRANCIA 51.083 +0.667 = 51.750*


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Febbraio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> L'unico che aveva previsto, come molto anticipo rispetto agli altri, un impatto del genere da parte di Salah è stato [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION]



Cheggiocatore, saputo che avevano il diritto di riscatto sono svenuto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Febbraio 2015)

adesso vediamo il sorteggio, finalmente una competizione europea che si può seguire con interesse, era da tempo che non eravamo più cosi in europa, speriamo non sia una cosa passegera


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Febbraio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Infatti a me è dispiaciuto che non lo riscattammo all'epoca. Ha fatto abbastanza bene da noi.



concordo


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Febbraio 2015)

Bravissime tutte le Italiane!Complimentoni al Toro!Son davvero felice per loro.Sono una bella squadra,grande grinta,buon allenatore e tifosi favolosi.Si meritano anche di più!

Brava anche la Roma,ma ha fatto una partita penosa.Soprattutto ha giocato in 10 dall'inizio della partita.Yanga Mbiwa è un uomo in meno,rema contro.Troppo troppo troppo scarso!Destabilizza tutta la difesa,allucinante!Quel povero cristo di Manolas (Fortissimo secondo me) deve fare il lavoro per 2 e non sempre ci riesce.
Ottima partita anche di Torosidis,migliore in campo secondo me.Ottimo anche Holebas...Quest'ultimo ha le palle giganti.Mi gasa!


----------



## sanguegranata (27 Febbraio 2015)

grazie ragazzi
mio figlio tiene al milan. sappiatelo. è sfegatato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2015)

Il calcio italiano dimostra di potere ancora dire la sua.. purtroppo all'appello mancano Milan e Inter in Champions.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Febbraio 2015)

sanguegranata ha scritto:


> grazie ragazzi
> mio figlio tiene al milan. sappiatelo. è sfegatato.



Il Toro ieri ha fatto l'impresa più bella e meriterebbe di andare molto avanti.



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il calcio italiano dimostra di potere ancora dire la sua.. purtroppo all'appello mancano Milan e Inter in Champions.



E pensare che fino a pochi anni fa l'unica squadra che teneva alto il nome dell'italia in Europa era il Milan...come ci siamo ridotti


----------

